
This is the Moto X. Can it save Motorola? - amardeep
http://www.theverge.com/2013/8/1/4578890/this-is-the-moto-x
======
sheldor
No.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridge's_law_of_headlines](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridge's_law_of_headlines)

------
Zigurd
If Moto's management can convince Google that having tens of thousands of
employees making a nice but not special handset is a worthwhile use of Google
resources, then yes.

But, in isolation, hells no. The moment this product was revealed, the product
management process at dozens of 2nd and 3rd tier OEMs swings into action:
"Make one like this, but faster and cheaper."

$200 is a nice price, but it isn't a stunning price. Moto isn't going to drive
anything out of the market except, maybe, the Lumia 900, also $200, made by
that other legacy high-cost OEM scrambling to stay in the top 10. Perhaps the
lesson of Moto X is that it is a phone Nokia could have been making.

